# '08 SMF Gathering Site Pics



## peculiarmike (May 19, 2008)

Here are a few pics of the group camp area at Thibaut Point Park on Truman Lake, MO we have reserved for The Gathering. (Thibaut is pronounced "Teebo")
First pic is the general area, shelter on the right. Second pic is a typical camp site. Third pic is the shower house/laundry. Fourth pic is part of the lake, good crappie fishing off that point in the dead trees. Fifth pic is the shelter.

*SURE WOULD LIKE TO SEE AS MANY SMF MEMBERS THERE AS POSSIBLE!
*

Send me a PM with your email address and I will forward an entry form and info.


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 19, 2008)

what's the date?


----------



## smok'n steve (May 19, 2008)

Whats the date?  Any fees?  Prices?


----------



## short one (May 19, 2008)

The '08 *SMF* Smokin' Roundup will be *June 19, 20, 21, 22, 2008*.

Check in is AFTER *6PM June 19*, Check out by *6PM* Sunday, June 22

Location is *Thibaut Point Park* on *Truman Lake, Missouri*
(Thibaut is pronounced "teebo")

You can type in "Thibaut Point Park" on your browser and check it out. It is a Federal camp ground.
We have "Group Camp Area A" reserved. Camp sites have electricity.

The park is 8 miles north of Warsaw, MO. Warsaw has anything we might need - hotels/motels, etc.

More info as it develops.

Make plans to attend now!


----------



## peculiarmike (May 19, 2008)

THANKS Steve!


----------



## peculiarmike (May 19, 2008)

THANKS Steve!

Anyone wanting an entry form and info send me a PM with your email address, I will forward the form.


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 19, 2008)

I'll be camping at Table Rock State Park that weekend ... guess I'll have to take a drive up that way (probably Saturday) to check it out.  
Hopefully next time, I can pull the camper up and setup the smoker!!!!! 
Sounds fun.


----------



## peculiarmike (May 19, 2008)

It's not a bad run from The Rock up 65. Sure would like to see you come up. Saturday is the biggie, we WILL be smokin'!
Take 65 north out of Warsaw to "T", turn left, follow signs to Thibaut Point Park.


----------



## chargrilled (May 19, 2008)

Even better than I thought, or at least that I am used to.  Showers, nice
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Electrical at the camp areas!!!! I like the layout, should be excellent for the Q. Are we getting together a potluck style menu or bring what you want to smoke for the weekend??

Hope to see as many of you there as possible!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Crappie fishin, bringin the poles. Smoked Crappie, ummmmmmmm.


----------



## peculiarmike (May 20, 2008)

As things progress we will be putting together a list of who wants to cook what and when. We will have a "meal schedule" and those attending can chime in with what they will prepare. Same as last year.
Jane and I are up for preparing fatty breakfast burritos, and some other good things to be named at a later date.


----------

